
Niagara Falls May Be Temporarily Dewatered - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/niagara-falls-may-be-temporarily-dewatered/
======
lsiunsuex
^---- from Western NY

How about they put some money into the surrounding area and build restaurants
/ hotels / gardens and attractions? Or - god forbid - a casino!

We went to the american side last year and it's amazing how night and day
different it is from the Canadian side / Clifton Hill - I'm not saying Clifton
Hill is great - it's very touristy - but theres a ton of stuff to do there
from getting cheap pizza / ice cream to some nicer sit down restaurants /
rides for kids, the casinos, etc...

The American side has always been neglected. Look what has been done with
Canal Side downtown Buffalo - and it gets better by the year. Theres actually
reason to go downtown by Sabres arena winter and summer. The wife and I took a
bike ride there last year along the water front, stopped for lunch and a drink
- we spent the day there - something we'd never do in years prior.

Takes just as long to get downtown as it would to Niagara Falls... and to stop
and watch the falls / take pictures would be better then just looking at a
lake.

